# shower holding plate Allen bolt stuck fast



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of trying to change the filter holder gasket on my Classic, but one of the allen bolts holding the shower holding plate is refusing to budge. I am weary of putting to much pressure on it in case I 'round it off' with the allen key. Anybody else had this problem? or got any ideas as how I should proceed.

Thanks

Willie


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Would a squirt of WD40 help? Kathy from Wholelattelove recommends it on the helpful youtube clip ('How to clean Gaggia Clasic brew group').


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be a good idea to use some WD40 and also heat it up with a heat gun if you've got one to help break the bond.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, 10 minute soak with WD40 worked a treat. Now just need some longer bolts to break the seal on the shower holding plate.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm pleased it work - good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Things not going well









I now seems to have a leaking shower head (I'm assuming it must be something I've done). After removing the shower holding plate, cleaning everything up, replacing the gasket and re-assembling it all when I switched on and primed it the shower head continues to drip (with the portafilter off) whilst it is waiting to heat up.

I also suspect that I need a thicker gasket as the portafilter now travels further before it locks in place.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you have debris in your solenoid if leaking from brewhead, strip it down and clean following the wiki section on here for solenoid issues


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Mark, I'll give that a go.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Stripped down the solenoid this morning, all looked ok, but cleaned it anyway. Also changed the shower holding plate for a brass one and the brewhead gasket for a thicker (9mm) one. After reassembly all working ok. Thanks for the help guys.

I've also done the opv mod whilst I was at it.

Coffee is back on the menu.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the benefit of changing the gasket for a thicker one?


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

It's only cosmetic, my portafilter was sitting past the normal 6 o'clock position with the first replacement gasket (8mm) before it locked in place. With the (9mm) it locks at 6.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is that just with the double basket?


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

No, the single as well.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you got a triple?


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

No, just the single and double.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh ok, was just thinking that you may now be annoyed as the triple will only go to 7 o clock!


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

That wouldn't be a problem, with the first replacement gasket the portafilter handle was going round to nearly 4 o'clock.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted.

My PF handle tends to go to about 5 o'clock. Luckily it doesn't bother me unduly!

What kind of screw (thread type, length) is the screw that holds the shower screen on? The chap I bought mine from has changed out the standard screen for a mesh one. He warned me that the screw is slightly too short now and needs a lot of force applying to get the screw to 'bite' in the threads. I was thinking it might be wise to source a slightly longer one in case I ever decide to take the screen off for cleaning. (At the mo I have been back flushing with the mesh screen still in place).


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

According to the parts list I have its an M5x8


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> My PF handle tends to go to about 5 o'clock. Luckily it doesn't bother me unduly!
> 
> What kind of screw (thread type, length) is the screw that holds the shower screen on? The chap I bought mine from has changed out the standard screen for a mesh one. He warned me that the screw is slightly too short now and needs a lot of force applying to get the screw to 'bite' in the threads. I was thinking it might be wise to source a slightly longer one in case I ever decide to take the screen off for cleaning. (At the mo I have been back flushing with the mesh screen still in place).


You would be well advised to obtain a new longer screw A S A P .If it is forced in and only holding on a few threads it is likely to strip the thread in the distribution disc, then you will require a new disc as well. Also you should be taking the screen and disc out for cleaning occasionally in addition to back flushing with cleaner.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks. I'll try to grab a few M5 screws of varying lengths then. Ta.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Make sure to grab one that is way over length as well for using if your dispersion block gets stuck on with old coffee oils, you use it by removing the Allen headed bolts on the block and then screwing the long M5 screw into the centre hole and keep going gently and it will loosen the block in the same manner as a car jack works. It might also be an idea to try and get an Allen headed screw for the shower screen itself as it is far less likely to strip the head if it ever gets stuck.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good tips, thanks!


----------

